

Ask HN: Mobile App back-end CMS? - kator

I&#x27;ve got a project for a mobile app that needs to be able to provide custom assets to a Mobile app and allow the clients to update new content etc.<p>I&#x27;m debating on something like Node.js with KeystoneJS, but I&#x27;m not sure if that is the best approach here.<p>It would be nice if the mobile client had a native feel to it but loaded content from the server in a way that makes the various client experiences reasonably similar.  A custom client is fine even if we have to develop it but would be nice if something existed to speed that process up.<p>I’m not married to Node.js, heck I’d like to see something in Go but I worry about finding a team that can help me build it later if this gets from prototype to reality.<p>What would others suggest as the best way to approach this challenge?
======
orchdork10159
Kator - I'm able to build something like this for you. I typically build APIs
and a CMS with Laravel, then build the front-end app using Angular JS and
Ionic Framework. Would you like to chat about it sometime?

------
xauronx
Have you considered using Parse.com? Or some other back end as a service?

~~~
kator
Would rather have our own hosted environment as we expect to do a lot of
customizations...

